# Forum Home Renovation Heating & Cooling  my split system absolutely stinks, how to fix?

## wozzzzza

last week or so my split system aircon, cool only, has started to absolutly stink out the room when its turned on like an old wet mop sort of smell.  i have cleaned it all out, claned the barell fan, filters, everything and its changed the smell but still stinks when its on.
anyone tell me how to fix this??

----------


## m6sports

Remove the filter and spray the fins down with pine o clean leave for a couple of min and then repeat with clean water. I was told to do this by a aircon bloke and seemed to fix the problem

----------


## Smurf

Yep, pine o clean or similar will help. And you can just use a little trigger spray bottle to clean the evaporator - it gets wet during normal operation and spraying a bit on it carefully won't hurt (but turn the power off just to be sure). 
Also make sure the drain isn't blocked and causing a buildup of water that could turn stagnant.

----------


## ringtail

And look for the dead gecko  :Biggrin:

----------


## wozzzzza

still didnt fix it, no gecko in it, just stale air smell when its on.

----------


## Master Splinter

Nilodor - Nilodor Deodorizer Concentrate Air Freshener & Deodorisers Reviews Australia

----------


## Uncle Bob

I give ours a blast of Glen 20 when this happens.

----------


## wozzzzza

seems to have come good for no reason now

----------


## brad3314

> seems to have come good for no reason now

  they get dust build sometimes and when it gets wet from the condensation it tends to give you that musty smell i just spray with a ecuylptus or tea tree anti bacterial spray or as said glen 20 straight on the coil

----------


## METRIX

We just don't have any split systems [never needed them] so never experienced this problem

----------


## Uncle Bob

I've now tried Colloidal Silver (8ppm) spray too and it killed the smell.

----------

